# Brom, The Child Thief.



## The Din (Feb 26, 2012)

Just finished reading this book and would highly recommend it to anyone who likes their fairy tales twisted and bloody. The best way I can describe it is a cross between peter pan and lord of the flies. Its gritty, cynical, and full of blood and gore, yet still highly fantastical and emotive. 

I'd be curious if anyone has read anything else by the author.


----------



## Philip Overby (Feb 27, 2012)

I love Brom's art from the Dark Sun campaign days and was just recently made aware that he writes novels too.  I downloaded a sample for Kindle so I'm interested in checking it out.


----------

